# Happy cows pics!



## raeleigh26 (Mar 21, 2016)

My boys, enjoying the sunshine,
This was Yubie when we brought her home,  sickly,  skin and bones, potbellied and stunted,  I'm so pleased with how she's turning out so far,  and she hasn't coughed in over a month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Yubie, looking much better! That's Maggie behind her, you can see we haven't gotten the pasture burned yet between rain and fire warnings.  





Copper 2months,dude 3months, Maggie is third from left, tiny tiny girl, then Lou now 5 months, and Yubie is 4 months
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Had to pull Harley away from the neighbors cow this morning,  luckily she wasn't standing, and he's too short, little wary of their bull  (he's got horns)but all is well, unless you ask Harley, man he's mad!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 21, 2016)

They are so cute.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Mar 21, 2016)

They all look great! I remember your sweet Yubie from the Keeping A Family Cow forum. She looks wonderful now!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice looking cows. It is a great feeling to take an animal that is not thriving and turn them around into a healthy animal.


----------

